

Show HN: MuSE - Markup using Symbolic Expressions. What do you think? - draq
https://github.com/draq/MuSE

======
goldfeld
I'd suggest you make it easier for people to read the specifications. The html
is minified into a single line, making it impractical to read the source
straight out of github.

~~~
draq
Thank you for the advice. It is a single line because it was parsed from the
specification.muse file, which should be quite human-readable (to a certain
degree). I will put the specification into README.md.

